
Ask HN: Save your job or help your company? - sharemywin
I&#x27;m implementing&#x2F;integrating software at the company I work at.<p>There is a company for sale that does consulting for the specific thing I was brought on to do and maintain.<p>The company for sale has several experienced employees. The cashflow of the company is a little more than I make. The company is selling for about 2-3X what I make. It&#x27;s in a different state but has clients all over.<p>If my company bought the company for sale it could pay my salary. So, in five years they&#x27;ve saved double their investment.<p>If they bought the company and fired me they could probably get their investment back in 18 months.<p>Do I tell them about it?
======
blacksqr
Unless identifying potential acquisitions is part of your job
responsibilities, stick to what you're being paid to do and let others worry
about the rest.

Future employers, and even your current one, are likely to value ability to
operate as a team player more than tendency to go outside the boundaries of
your job responsibilities, even if it's ostensibly to save money.

------
jeletonskelly
Are you easily employable? If yes then sure I'd tell them, but they aren't
going to buy a company if it's outside of their core competency.

